
YouTube to Introduce Limited Film Rental Service - AndrewWarner
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/21/technology/internet/21youtube.html
======
bugs
If I started a store with 5 movies to rent that no one has ever heard of and
advertised a limited supply people would think I was crazy.

~~~
anigbrowl
Au contraire - there may only be 5 movies to rent now, but the jkey difference
is that you can check out the inventory without the trouble of having to go to
the store. If you hear that one of those movies is awesome, wouldn't you
consider watching it? Or what if next week there are 10, next month 20? Sooner
or later you're going to see something you like.

I'm all in favor, since I'm in indie film production myself - I'd much rather
sign up via Youtube and promote via the internet than spend ages chasing
distributors for a very low budget project. Indeed, the film I'm working on
right now might benefit from this. I've been waiting years for such an option.

